# UFC 199: Rockhold vs. Bisping II -MAIN EVENT Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five rounds fight for the UFC Middleweight Title*










*Event*: UFC 199 "Rockhold vs. Bisping 2"
*Date*: Sat., June 4, 2016
*Location*: The Forum in Los Angeles, California
*Broadcast*: Pay-Per-View

*UFC 199 PPV Main Event:*

185 lbs.: UFC Middleweight Champion Luke Rockhold vs. Michael Bisping


​


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This fight makes my nipples hard.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I know i said Bisping had better stamina... But i still think Rockhold will smash his head through the canvas before the 3rd round starts. At some point, it's going to the ground, and only Jacare can deal with Rockhold on the ground.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

You know a fighter is a douche when Bisping seems like the nice guy... Bisping.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Luke is such a ****ing hero for taking this fight on short notice raise01:


....haven't heard dana say that yet but you know he's thinking it ....right?

I feel a little bad for Bisping. If he had gotten a break like this when Silva was champ it might have been a different world for a while. 

I really think the best MW in the world is going to make a point..... on Bisping's head


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Im still reeling from the utterly bizarre football season we just had. Usually, I would scoff at the suggestion that Bisping could do it... but now? this year? After seeing a legendary 5000-1 shot come it? In that context, I make Bisping the strong favourite.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Im still reeling from the utterly bizarre football season we just had. Usually, I would scoff at the suggestion that Bisping could do it... but now? this year? After seeing a legendary 5000-1 shot come it? In that context, I make Bisping the strong favourite.


It´s really crazy, but at the same time it´s cool things like that happen in the real world and not just in movies (reminds of movie "who wants to be a milionaire").
Shed some light on thee!!!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

In a strange way this fight is very simple for Bisping.

Bisping can't fight Rockhold like he would normally, 2 week camp, the range etc Bisping will get in close and throw heavy leather for the KO, he might get himself KO'd or knocked down and subbed in the process but that's the brunt of it.

Imagine if Bisping does land that one magical punch?

Let me set the scene for you guys, it'll be 5AM, I'll be in bed with my laptop, I will most likely shit my pants.

:shame02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Im still reeling from the utterly bizarre football season we just had. Usually, I would scoff at the suggestion that Bisping could do it... but now? this year? After seeing a legendary 5000-1 shot come it? In that context, I make Bisping the strong favourite.


It comes in threes.

Leicester Won the premier league
Bisping to Win MW Belt
England to win Euro's

Best year ever!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Press conference about to go LIVE!!!!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bisping R1, my bets are already down - 22-1!!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Bisping R1, my bets are already down - 22-1!!


Not a betting man myself, but I hope you win.

Rd1 is a good prediction, I think Bisping knows he can't go 5 hard rounds with a 2 week camp and could look to finish the fight early.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Interesting that Rockhold addmitted to having an injured MCL before the fight. Maybe trying to get an excuse out there already because he knows he isn't 100%.

I've backed Uriah and Bisping in a juicy double!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Interesting that Rockhold addmitted to having an injured MCL before the fight. Maybe trying to get an excuse out there already because he knows he isn't 100%.
> 
> I've backed Uriah and Bisping in a juicy double!


He might have just said it to get Bisping to exploit an injury that doesn't exist. I don't recall anyone revealing injuries prior to a fight. Or maybe he has an injury and is trying to make Bisping think he's trying to set him up with something, so as to avoid the bad leg.

Mind games.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Not a betting man myself, but I hope you win.


Not sure i would recommend it... Enhances your enjoyment of the fight if it goes well, enhances the dread if it doesn't. I have sat through really good fights, and hated them... but also really loved some boring fights. 

It's weird when you really want a fight to be boring, had Story on points last week, i was so happy when he was holding him against the fence :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Not sure i would recommend it... Enhances your enjoyment of the fight if it goes well, enhances the dread if it doesn't. I have sat through really good fights, and hated them... but also really loved some boring fights.
> 
> It's weird when you really want a fight to be boring, had Story on points last week, i was so happy when he was holding him against the fence :laugh:


I've spent a small fortune in the past gambling, nothing but grief.

That said, I'm pretty sure if I gambled on MMA fights I'd be up overall. I don;t want to get the bug again though.

I put the odd lottery ticket on now and again, and chuck a couple of quid in the bandits when I'm out but thats as far as it goes these days.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> I've spent a small fortune in the past gambling, nothing but grief.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure if I gambled on MMA fights I'd be up overall. I don;t want to get the bug again though.
> 
> I put the odd lottery ticket on now and again, and chuck a couple of quid in the bandits when I'm out but thats as far as it goes these days.


I think i am an addict... when there is no mma one week, ill start betting on all kinds of shit i know fuk all about :laugh: But i am vastly up overall on MMA, if that changes... gamblers anonymous meetings.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping by UD for me. #WarBisping


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Luke is such a ****ing hero for taking this fight on short notice raise01:
> 
> 
> ....haven't heard dana say that yet but you know he's thinking it ....right?
> ...


Why do you have to make a Mcgregor reference in everything you do? Give it up already, man. It's a little obsessive.

Fight-wise, in the countdown show Luke spoke about how Bispings movement can frustrate an opponent. If Bisping can maintain focus and fight the perfect points fight he can win a decision. In all likelihood though, Luke catches him with a heavy shot or a big takedown and man-handles him big brother vs little brother style within 3 rounds.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Spite said:


> He might have just said it to get Bisping to exploit an injury that doesn't exist. I don't recall anyone revealing injuries prior to a fight. Or maybe he has an injury and is trying to make Bisping think he's trying to set him up with something, so as to avoid the bad leg.
> 
> Mind games.


Rockhold's not clever enough for that. Bisping's going to whoop him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> It comes in threes.
> 
> Leicester Won the premier league
> Bisping to Win MW Belt
> ...


That would be the most bonkers year ever in british sports by a looooooooong way. If Bisping actually wins, it will certainly send me into the euros with considerably more confidence that bizarre things do happen in real life.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Why do you have to make a Mcgregor reference in everything you do? Give it up already, man. It's a little obsessive.
> 
> Fight-wise, in the countdown show Luke spoke about how Bispings movement can frustrate an opponent. If Bisping can maintain focus and fight the perfect points fight he can win a decision. In all likelihood though, Luke catches him with a heavy shot or a big takedown and man-handles him big brother vs little brother style within 3 rounds.


Sorry kid, I didn't reference goober. You did. why would you do that in Luke's thread? Are you obsessed?

I praised Luke for his courageous decision to accept this fight on short notice and save the show. a true sign of greatness. A stark contrast to Jon jones' cowardly refusal to fight chael on short notice and scrapping a PPV event. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Sorry kid, I didn't reference goober. You did. why would you do that in Luke's thread? Are you obsessed?
> 
> I praised Luke for his courageous decision to accept this fight on short notice and save the show. a true sign of greatness. A stark contrast to Jon jones' cowardly refusal to fight chael on short notice and scrapping a PPV event. Wouldn't you agree?


Yes, you did reference Conor, and you're just being even weirder by pretending otherwise.

I think i've endured enough of your endless trolling since Mcgregor hit the scene. Never thought the day would come where oldfan was on my ignore list.

Strange year indeed.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That's what it's there for wolf. I doubt you're the first or the last to put my name on it.

On topic I'm afraid for Bisping. Seriously. There's no way he's had time to be at his best and Luke is the last man in the world anybody wants to be in the octagon with unprepared. Nobody in the ufc kicks like him. The best possible outcome for Mike is to go to the ground early and get subbed. He doesn't need another kick in the head.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> That's what it's there for wolf. I doubt you're the first or the last to put my name on it.
> 
> On topic I'm afraid for Bisping. Seriously. There's no way he's had time to be at his best and Luke is the last man in the world anybody wants to be in the octagon with unprepared. Nobody in the ufc kicks like him. The best possible outcome for Mike is to go to the ground early and get subbed. He doesn't need another kick in the head.


It's Mike Destiny to win, his destiny I tell ya!

After Rockhold, he's going to dispatch Romero with ease. Then he'll rematch Silva to prove it wasn't a fluke in the biggest fight in MW history. By then GSP will be WW champ and a super fight will be made in which Bisping wins via ground control. He then steps up and beats Jones for the LHW belt and retires as the first 2 division champ.

You read it here first.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spite said:


> He might have just said it to get Bisping to exploit an injury that doesn't exist. I don't recall anyone revealing injuries prior to a fight. Or maybe he has an injury and is trying to make Bisping think he's trying to set him up with something, so as to avoid the bad leg.
> 
> Mind games.


Yea Rockhold can't complete a sentence much less use any sort of mind games. I think he couldn't think of much to say so he just blurted out he has an injury. 

Who would people peg as more likely to pull off an upset....Bisping or Faber?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea Rockhold can't complete a sentence much less use any sort of mind games. I think he couldn't think of much to say so he just blurted out he has an injury.
> 
> Who would people peg as more likely to pull off an upset....Bisping or Faber?


Faber, without a doubt. This is a very big ask of Bisping even with a full camp. I honestly think his best chance is to surprise Luke by returning to his Cage Warrior berserker style - but if it doesn't pay off he'll be gassed in the 3rd. I just don't see how he can beat him going in with the same style he always uses. He could take a few rounds but eventually he's going to get caught and I'm not sure he has the cardio to go 5 rounds at his usual pace, due to the lack of camp.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Faber, without a doubt. This is a very big ask of Bisping even with a full camp. I honestly think his best chance is to surprise Luke by returning to his Cage Warrior berserker style - but if it doesn't pay off he'll be gassed in the 3rd. I just don't see how he can beat him going in with the same style he always uses. He could take a few rounds but eventually he's going to get caught and I'm not sure he has the cardio to go 5 rounds at his usual pace, due to the lack of camp.


And even if he has that cardio, Rockhold would beat it out of him, actually... i think even a gassed Rockhold would give Bisping all kinds of trouble.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spite said:


> Faber, without a doubt. This is a very big ask of Bisping even with a full camp. I honestly think his best chance is to surprise Luke by returning to his Cage Warrior berserker style - but if it doesn't pay off he'll be gassed in the 3rd. I just don't see how he can beat him going in with the same style he always uses. He could take a few rounds but eventually he's going to get caught and I'm not sure he has the cardio to go 5 rounds at his usual pace, due to the lack of camp.


Eh the cardio stuff im baffled by. Nate was on a boat and had 10 days and people we like ehhh hes always in shape lets not act like no hard camp matters much to his cardio.

I think Bisping will have more than enough cardio should he make it that long. He just needs to rack up pts early in case of a fade.

But yea I would give Faber more of a shot I guess for the fact we just saw Rockhold choke Bisping out with 1 arm like 2 years ago and Rockhold had a full camp. Still think Cruz outclasses Faber big time. I think Bisping will look good until he gets clipped or until he has to grapple Luke.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The thing is Bisping hasn't been sitting on the couch. He's been shooting Hollywood movies. There is no way he wouldn't have been doing some pretty serious working out whilst doing it. His gas tank will be fine.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> The thing is Bisping hasn't been sitting on the couch. He's been shooting Hollywood movies. There is no way he wouldn't have been doing some pretty serious working out whilst doing it. His gas tank will be fine.


cardio isn't everything. He hasn't been sparring. he hasn't been stuffing kicks. His timing and range won't be at their best. Luke will dictate the range and will keep him right on the end of those kicks. He has those kicks that break your arm if you block them and your ribs or neck if you don't. for Bisping's sake i hope he gets a grappling lesson.



....and I think Faber wants it more.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Eh the cardio stuff im baffled by. Nate was on a boat and had 10 days and people we like ehhh hes always in shape lets not act like no hard camp matters much to his cardio.


Nate was just a few weeks out from his last fight, probably has better cardio than Bisping anyway, and is younger.

Bispings cardio hasn't looked the same since the Cung Le fight, he's on the decline cardio wise and he's 38. The older you get the faster you lose your cardio and the harder it is to regain it. That said Bisping has natural cardio, in the same way some people have great chins or one punch KO power. He could go 5 rounds, no doubt, but it will be at a slower pace than what we are used too. Bispings style has always been to set the pace and without a proper camp I don't think he can do that against luke, instead he will have to preserve his energy and pick shots. The problem with picking shots however, is that the guy he is facing is a hell of a lot better at it than he is.

I still think his best chance is to try to finish early, if it goes 5 rounds (it won't) Rockhold takes the decision imo. It's an interesting fight, can't wait to see it.

So, you still on the Bisping war wagon or what?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> The thing is Bisping hasn't been sitting on the couch. He's been shooting Hollywood movies. There is no way he wouldn't have been doing some pretty serious working out whilst doing it. His gas tank will be fine.


Well, hopefully it wasn't a bunch of bodybuilding shit to look good, that certainly wouldn't help his cardio.



oldfan said:


> cardio isn't everything. He hasn't been sparring. he hasn't been stuffing kicks. His timing and range won't be at their best. Luke will dictate the range and will keep him right on the end of those kicks. He has those kicks that break your arm if you block them and your ribs or neck if you don't. for Bisping's sake i hope he gets a grappling lesson.


Yeah, exactly... Bisping is all about timing his 1-2's, maintaining that distance, you need sparring to keep all that sharp, Bisping will be lucky if Rockhold slaps on that submission real quick, Rockhold really likes his elbows... Bisping is going to get hurt bad if Rockhold decides to punish him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> *Well, hopefully it wasn't a bunch of bodybuilding shit to look good, that certainly wouldn't help his cardio.
> *


His instagram will worry you then... Rocking Hoganesque Pythons!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bisbing is going to get wrecked. Barring some fluke opportunity he can capitalize on, he has little to no chance.


Rockhold's biggest weakness? EGO most fighters have a big one but Luke's is a black hole, lol.

As long as he prepares correctly he should win.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Bisbing is going to get wrecked. Barring some fluke opportunity he can capitalize on, he has little to no chance.
> 
> 
> Rockhold's biggest weakness? EGO most fighters have a big one but Luke's is a black hole, lol.
> ...


I think his biggest weakness is the IV ban... and obviously Usada, since cheating is part of american culture, so many of his countrymen have been caught, which is logical with that evidence that he must be cheating too.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> His instagram will worry you then... Rocking Hoganesque Pythons!!


He doubled his arm size, i really hope that gives him more strength as well and its not just ballooning up.

I'm a fan of both guys, but i'm pulling for the impossible Bisping win today. It will be a fairy tale ending for one of the few guys that didn't cheat his way into a title shot using roids.

Also i hope Cruz ****s up vagina chin into retirement.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe I've been out of touch and the rest of you already knew this - but damn, his eye is jacked.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bisping is half Irish by the way. Time for another Irish title!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pulling for Bisping, but Rockhold is one hell of a mountain to climb. This should be interesting.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I had thought Bisping might have more staminda due to Rockholds lack of IV... but he has had a lot longer to dehydrate with this new weigh in rule, so he should be fine for 5.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rockhold looks supremely confident. Almost bored. We'll see.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

hahahaha, awesome!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bisping!!!!!!! Yess


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Arrogant douche got his lights put out.

Congrats to Bisping!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO

F*** YEAH.

What an awesome night.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Yessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Predicted mother F******* 1st R KO!!!!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Something in the air indeed!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Arrogant **** humbled, love that shit. Those short notice guys huh?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

What an awesome night hendo and bisping freaking awesome I love it that's why I love mma


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't stop laughing.

Rockhold was acting so cocky and gets KO'd by Bisping of all people.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This feels like a dream, like I'm going to wake up and realize its not real.

Good job by Bisping. Same left hook he dropped Anderson Silva with.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't believe it... but it's true that pride always precedes the fall. Nobody ever stands so arrogantly for long. Craziness.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

F Bisping. Hes still a poon. Always has been.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha

Oh my god. Bisping Yes!!!

By knockout ladies and gentleman. 2007 I joined this forum and this is the greatest moment watching MMA. I cannot believe it.

All the shit that Bisping has had to put up with. You cant not say that this man does not deserve this. Get in the Michael. 

From all us Brits. Thank you. Get in there!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Michael Bisping is the UFC MW champion. Holy hell, those 7 words are the strangest words I've ever put in a sentence before. Well done, Michael, well done.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anderson Silva after being knocked out by a knee, Rockhold on short notice... Unbelievable.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a hell of a knockout, congrats to him. Too bad Bisping and Hendo can't fight next month at 200.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Cheers to Bisping. Never one of my favorite fighters, but always a warrior worthy of respect. Glad to see him wear a belt before he hangs 'em up. raise01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*YEEEESSSS!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS MICHAEL BISPING!!!!!

When people will learn fights arent won before fight day or by overlooking their opponents? Awesome, to say the least.

*Rockhold DOES NOT deserve an instant rematch !!!!!*


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats to Bisping, cant really say that I saw that coming but congrats none the less.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Bisping R1, my bets are already down - 22-1!!


Clever man.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This might be my favorite card of all time... this entire card was everything i watch this sport for. 



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> *YEEEESSSS!!!!*
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS MICHAEL BISPING!!!!!
> 
> ...


Jacare's turn id say.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> This might be my favorite card of all time... this entire card was everything i watch this sport for.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacare's turn id say.


I can agree with this.

You had an amazing fight with Max and Lamas, a banger, a throw down. Then you had Hendo headkicking Lombard after being rocked and hurt, coming back after that. Then you have a solid fight in Faber/Cruz, and then a huge upset in the main event.

This kind of stuff is why MMA is great.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Unbelievable ! I can't blame rock hold for being overconfident. I think most of us saw it going the exact opposite of that. I wonder who will get the next shot.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> F Bisping. Hes still a poon. Always has been.


Champion of the world buddy. CHAMPION OF THE WORLD.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> I can agree with this.
> 
> You had an amazing fight with Max and Lamas, a banger, a throw down. Then you had Hendo headkicking Lombard after being rocked and hurt, coming back after that. Then you have a solid fight in Faber/Cruz, and then a huge upset in the main event.
> 
> This kind of stuff is why MMA is great.


Even down to the undercard, Ortega getting the late ko, Bobby Green getting knocked out while talking shit, Dariush and Andrade putting on exciting performances, amazing card.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy for Bisping. Rockhold literally couldn't hide the disgust he had for fighting a guy he thought he could beat easily and got KOd. Awesome!

So does Rockhold get an asterisks? Razor close fight with Weidman and Christ hands it to him then gets KOd in the first.

Also Dan Henderson going to call for that title shot.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Didn't rockhold to weidman?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats to Bipsing and his fans.

Ive ripped Bisping his whole career. But with age guys wear on me I think. Not so much with him but was for aure rooting for him for maybe the first time ever I think. 

I dont like Rockhold even tho he is real good. He is a dork of all dorks.

Not sure of the word ao I will use proud even tho im not a bisping guy. But proud he went in said you are going to get punched in the face or whatever about the no tap then did. Thats whats up. Happy for the guy and great moment.

Great card glad I bought it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tko*** can't edit for some reason.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Congrats to Bipsing and his fans.
> 
> Ive ripped Bisping his whole career. But with age guys wear on me I think. Not so much with him but was for aure rooting for him for maybe the first time ever I think.
> 
> ...



I find that too... people just grow on you as they become ugly of veterans, when you have been watching them there entire career.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Didn't rockhold to weidman?


Yeah but it was a razor close fight before Chris threw that spinning back kick and got taken down.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Bloody magic. Sometimes life is good


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Man i'm pleased i watched this one at home, no one like to see a grown man cry!!! Damn never been happier watching MMA.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Happy for Bisping. Rockhold literally couldn't hide the disgust he had for fighting a guy he thought he could beat easily and got KOd. Awesome!


The fact he will have to live with the fact Bisping knocked his ass out seems like a good punishment for being such a smug twat. Might even be overkill with someone with that big of an ego.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Front page news on BBC website!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> front page news on bbc website!!


mind. Fvcking. Blown.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One of the biggest and I mean biggest falls is not respecting an opponent even when you know you're the superior competitor. Happened to Anderson and now Luke. Had a clean sweep leading up to this fight...roflz. I was about to give a friend 4:1 odds and he said "no way am I picking Bisping!" Phew...hahah!

Bisping won, but lets face it...each of his opponents' clearly had disdain for his "power" and simply did not take him seriously enough. 

Slapshot saying that Luke's ego was a black hole was spot on. Head up high, chin sticking out, geezus... This was his first title defense. 

Now Anderson has to get past Hall, Luke and or Weidman then get his title shot then retire. Lets face it, at this point any one of em can beat each other as weird as that sounds now.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

^ That smile sums up my feelings.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Congratulations Bisping, unbelievable achievement, have always been a huge fan here in the UK, and am overwhelmed with delight that Bisping had this moment in his career. Truth been told bisping is not near as sharp with his speed and movement as he was 10 years back when taking on the likes of Rashard Evens when both in there prime, and his fighting style has no aged well in the last 5 years and realistically him past strengths are not something he can reclaim in a aging body and now he has the belt he is a painted targets for every upcoming fighter in there prime right now where he will find no mercy, but as a life long I don't care and nor should he, it was all about this one moment I think in his career which I hope and think will add him to the hall of fame, cos the reality is I feel now he is just one fight away from retirement and joining the likes of Chuck Liddell and Dan Henderson as true hero ambassadors of the sport.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> One of the biggest and I mean biggest falls is not respecting an opponent even when you know you're the superior competitor. Happened to Anderson and now Luke.


And that's why GSP went into every fight treating each opponent as the toughest one he's ever faced, even Dan Hardy.

I was watching the way Luke kept dipping out the same way and just waiting for him to get caught with a right hand, and then he walks chin up into a left hook. All he had to do was keep kicking, but no, he goes and runs face first into Bisping's fist.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rockhold making a fool of himself in this press conference.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wonder what's next Bisping/Weidman? Man this is so surreal.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Rockhold makes things worse at the press conference. Mike comes in all cocky and brash but at least gives respect to Rockhold.

Rockhold says Mike is ******* dick and he is going to ******* kill him. What a nice guy.

After all has been said and done and the presser is over, Mike wants to shake hands and Luke won't have any of it.

Instant rematch is happening. The shit talk has already started.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Bisping was being a dick & Luke was just completely unhinged during the post fight presser. Neither guy came off well. Bisping was talking out of both sides of his mouth while Luke just needed to ignore him or smack him in the mouth right there at the presser. 



edlavis88 said:


> Wonder what's next Bisping/Weidman? Man this is so surreal.


I have to think Weidman is going to be out for a while with his neck issue. I don't even think he has decided on his next course of action yet after getting multiple doctor opinions.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

See this ruins the ufc imo, rematch after rematch and not enough ops given to the guys showing great form fighting the prelims and fight night cards, they should feed Rockhold to some mega dangerous opponent knocking on the door of the main cards then see what's up


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I take a bit of a break from MMA and come back to Bisping becoming champ. I'm so confused.

Well done The Count. I've routed for Bisping and hated him over the years, but he for sure deserves this. The amount of work and drive he put in for that belt over his career is staggering.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Between Bisping and Hendo I'm too fightgasm'd out to even discuss the fights. Amazing stuff. Some of the most rewarding scenes of an MMA fan ever.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Between Bisping and Hendo I'm too fightgasm'd out to even discuss the fights. Amazing stuff. Some of the most rewarding scenes of an MMA fan ever.


I'll do you a deal Clyde... You can claim Bisping as your own if I can claim Murray as my own when he wins later!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The LOLs!



Voiceless said:


> I'd like Bisping just for the massive LOLs should he win the belt. Silva would punch himself so hard for not pulling the trigger in the Bisping fight :thumb02:


Thanks Anderson Silva! :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> I'll do you a deal Clyde... You can claim Bisping as your own if I can claim Murray as my own when he wins later!!


I'm pretty sure you lads do that anyways.

Nah man tonight was amazing. I actually KOed strangely between the Cruz/Faber fight and Bisping which is rare for me. Out helping my mate cope with his bird breaking up with him so was fairly smashed. Had a few bottles and caught EFN and Cage Warriors. Hit the pub and nightclub. Came back and watched Hendo KO someone and Bisping become champ, pretty crazy shit.

BloodyElbow must be regretting the MBHOAF right now.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Amazing!! This has been really my favorite UFC event ever.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> One of the biggest and I mean biggest falls is not respecting an opponent even when you know you're the superior competitor. Happened to *Anderson and now Luke*.


Don't forget Ronda and Conor. I can't help cheering against the arrogants ans I am so pleased Luke got KTFO. Bisping had his own pill to swallow back when he was KOed by Hendo, but he so deserved this outcome today.

Forget about Hall. They should book Anderson vs Rockhold next and not even thinking about a rematch between Bisping and Rockhold.
Lets be honest, Jacare may very well take that belt from Bisping next, but the fairest thing to do to Bisping is never make him fight Rockhold again and make him as pissed as he is for being KOed by Vitor and never having the chance to avenge that. Rockhold deserves it. The most arrogant as*hole on the roster, no doubt, in spite of his clear talent


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rockhold is a beast, so it shows how little respesct he gave to Mike to let that happen. The shock and humiliation he faced after that loss in the cage was a beautiful thing to see


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Bisping is the champ. Good for him. He is still the equivalent of a fluffer on a gay porn set or maybe The rag that is used to clean up loads off girls from Peter North. Thats how much I like Bisping. I havent liked Bisping since TUF and the Matt Hamill fight. Dudes a twat waffle.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Bisping is the champ. Good for him. He is still the equivalent of a fluffer on a gay porn set or maybe The rag that is used to clean up loads off girls from Peter North. Thats how much I like Bisping. I havent liked Bisping since TUF and the Matt Hamill fight. Dudes a twat waffle.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahhh a lot of mini Rockholds about!! Douchness must be contagious!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Just woke up. Okay, so, who beat who, by what? What year is this? What world am I living in? Very disoriented.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My wife usually falls asleep very early so despite Bisping being the only fighter she is a fan of, she couldn't stay awake. Just had the pleasure of rewatching it with her and seeing the look on a true fans face as he won. It really was a magical moment . No matter what you feel towards Bisping there is no denying how hard he has worked and how much he was able to achieve. This really was one of those stories that time made more rewarding. From ufc 100-199 Bisping has honed his craft and last night the stars aligned for him. Couldn't have written it better.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rockhold is the biggest dork in MMA


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't know what a fluffer is. And why is there this job anyways, wouldn't that be part of the acting partner¿ It's not like they need the breaks to rehearse the spoken lines...


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I expected Luke to destroy Bisping as he is the superior fighter. But he came in thinking he already won paying no respect to his opponent and got caught. Exactly like the first Silva vs Weidman fight.

If there is a rematch, which I hope there is (instant in fact), I expect Luke to crush Bisping.

Having said that, I'm happy for Bisping winning it. He's actually starting to grow on me. I like how happy he looked at the post-fight press.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't want the instant rematch. Imo Jacare deserves the shot and Luke got KOed in one round.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

There is nothing that speaks for an instant rematch. Rockhold didn't even have a single title defense and there was nothing controversial about how Bisping won.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just feel it needs saying...I fking love MMA.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ape City said:


> My wife usually falls asleep very early so despite Bisping being the only fighter she is a fan of, she couldn't stay awake. Just had the pleasure of rewatching it with her and seeing the look on a true fans face as he won. It really was a magical moment . No matter what you feel towards Bisping there is no denying how hard he has worked and how much he was able to achieve. This really was one of those stories that time made more rewarding. From ufc 100-199 Bisping has honed his craft and last night the stars aligned for him. Couldn't have written it better.


Since I've had a family of my own I find I'm much softer emotionally.

Proud to say I've been a Bisping fan since Cage Warriors and have supported him through the good and bad of his career.

Last night was my greatest moment in 20+ years of watching MMA.

Honestly, when he won and his family came in the Octagon to share his moment I could feel my eyes welling up.

#legend


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> The fact he will have to live with the fact Bisping knocked his ass out seems like a good punishment for being such a smug twat. Might even be overkill with someone with that big of an ego.


Luke is already clearly still haunted by Vitor KOing him and Vitor was known for stopping people. I can't imagine he's going to sleep well with this one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Luke is already clearly still haunted by Vitor KOing him and Vitor was known for stopping people. I can't imagine he's going to sleep well with this one.


He had an excuse for that, he seemed to convince himself Vitor knocked him out due to the TRT, helped him build his confidence back up, he has nowhere to hide on this one. Bisping, a man always with the reputation as a high volume, soft hitting fighter, on short notice... knocking your ass out. Damn... Ronda Rousey will feel sorry for him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Spite said:


> Since I've had a family of my own I find I'm much softer emotionally.
> 
> Proud to say I've been a Bisping fan since Cage Warriors and have supported him through the good and bad of his career.
> 
> ...


I thought him beating Anderson was your favorite moment...lolz. Two improbable wins back to back. Stars have truly aligned.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I thought him beating Anderson was your favorite moment...lolz. Two improbable wins back to back. Stars have truly aligned.


It was, until last night!

I've got to quote this from Goldberg - 

"Rockhold has an air of invincibility about him"

*Ding*

"And Again"

*Dong*

"And Michael Bisping is the New Middleweight Champion of the World!"

All in the space of 12 seconds.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> It was, until last night!
> 
> I've got to quote this from Goldberg -
> 
> ...


Invisibility is maybe something Rockhold wished to have after that humiliating KO by Bisping, but Goldberg said "invincibility".



I just wanted to fulfill my duty as a non-native speaker to educate you on your language in order to dampen your jocoseness after that British victory.

That said - Hurray for Bisping! :thumb02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Invisibility is maybe something Rockhold wished to have after that humiliating KO by Bisping, but Goldberg said "invincibility".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, invincibility, thats what I said. :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I thought him beating Anderson was your favorite moment...lolz. Two improbable wins back to back. Stars have truly aligned.


Both probably victories in my eyes. Everyone slept on the Count. When the guy who lands more strikes then anyone else in the division actually gets some proper striking lessons, its a whole different ball game. Bisping hits the chin now, his punches are much straighter, boxing technique vastly improved. He always had everything else, heart, balls, cardio but he lacked technique. People thought he lacked power, but power was not the issue. 
Bisping Weidman would be a great fight, but Weidmns out for a while. I think he can beat everyone in the division apart from The Soldier of God. Let Rockhold fight Jacare, for the number one contender spot. Jacare had that fight 6 months ago and he lost it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Both probably victories in my eyes. Everyone slept on the Count. When the guy who lands more strikes then anyone else in the division actually gets some proper striking lessons, its a whole different ball game. Bisping hits the chin now, his punches are much straighter, boxing technique vastly improved. He always had everything else, heart, balls, cardio but he lacked technique. People thought he lacked power, but power was not the issue.
> Bisping Weidman would be a great fight, but Weidmns out for a while. I think he can beat everyone in the division apart from The Soldier of God. Let Rockhold fight Jacare, for the number one contender spot. Jacare had that fight 6 months ago and he lost it.


Would also like to point this little fact out. UFC get strict with testing for cheats.

Bisping wins the title.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Yeah, invincibility, thats what I said. :thumb02:


I reckon it does sound the same out of your mouth anyways with the amount of celebration beer today. "...uhvissible..." :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Would also like to point this little fact out. UFC get strict with testing for cheats.
> 
> Bisping wins the title.


True its a factor, but without Perillo Bisping wasn't gonna be winning shit. He simply did not have the tools to take out guys at the top. Now he does.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't want the instant rematch. Imo Jacare deserves the shot and Luke got KOed in one round.


Jacare is next. Rockhold got beat decisively. Never successfully defended his title. He has no case for an instant rematch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Between Bisping and Hendo I'm too fightgasm'd out to even discuss the fights. Amazing stuff. Some of the most rewarding scenes of an MMA fan ever.


LOL! I haven't seen either yet. Thought both were going to get pummeled. Lombard is a beast. Shoulda paid. The Cards i think will be great bomb, and visa versa.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't want the instant rematch. Imo Jacare deserves the shot and Luke got KOed in one round.


But I do.

I want to see the drama. 

Drama > deserve



Voiceless said:


> There is nothing that speaks for an instant rematch. Rockhold didn't even have a single title defense and there was nothing controversial about how Bisping won.


Drama speaks loud and clear.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

sucrets said:


> But I do.
> 
> I want to see the drama.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Im on that drama tip as well. But for me, if we want to go full Cinderella, it has to be Hendo and/or Vitor. Fook rankings and logical choices. I want romance.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yeah. Im on that drama tip as well. But for me, if we want to go full Cinderella, it has to be Hendo and/or Vitor. Fook rankings and logical choices. I want romance.


Henderson holding the middleweight title in 2016 would be even crazier than Bisping.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Luke is such a ****ing hero for taking this fight on short notice raise01:
> 
> 
> ....haven't heard dana say that yet but you know he's thinking it ....right?
> ...


lmao...

Goober.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Henderson holding the middleweight title in 2016 would be even crazier than Bisping.


If I were Hendo, I'd stay in shape and be ready. Something happens to Bisbing's next opponent near fight day, he's very likely going to get the call.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> If I were Hendo, I'd stay in shape and be ready. Something happens to Bisbing's next opponent near fight day, he's very likely going to get the call.


I don't think there is even a tiny chance hendo gets a call. The only possible way is if Romero, Jacare, Rockhold are all injured and turn it down. 
But anyway I dont think Bisping fights again until Christmas time.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I don't think there is even a tiny chance hendo gets a call. The only possible way is if Romero, Jacare, Rockhold are all injured and turn it down.
> But anyway I dont think Bisping fights again until Christmas time.


Jacare should be the next opponent. No question. They can't deny him any longer. if Jacare gets injured 2 weeks before the fight, I think they'd consider Hendo. Rockhold just got demolished. Romero's still suspended, and a bit tainted.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I have never been so happy about a result in the whole time ive been an MMA fan.

Like many Bisping fans, I thought his chance of ever getting a shot had long passed him by, and when he did, I thought Rockhold would make short work of him again.

Honestly, so so happy for him. What a story!


I'd like to see him defend against Weidman at MSG, but failing that I'd love a bit of drama with a Vitor rematch. Also, don't be surprised to see Tim Kennedy actively lobby for the shot.


EDIT: Did anyone else hear Buffer say '4 rounds for the MW title' in his pre fight spiel?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> EDIT: Did anyone else hear Buffer say '4 rounds for the MW title' in his pre fight spiel?


My favourite thing was Hendo Vs I think Shogun. 2 rounds in he was knackered. The ref says "Alright here's the third and final round" and Hendo, barely able to breath, puts up his fingers saying "It's another 3" :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killz said:


> Also, don't be surprised to see Tim Kennedy actively lobby for the shot.


Im sure hes doing that right now. Why are we not reading about it? Exactly.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Spite said:


>


this should be oldfan's avatar 

So glad for Bisping, what a story, what a KO!

Rockhold's attitude afterwards makes this win for Bisping all that much sweeter.

I'd like to see Rockhold vs Silva now, and Bisping vs Jacare, why the hell not?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good performance for....wait a sec.... this is Bisping....

Nevermind, Luke is just a terrible striker. Bisping sucks.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So where's oldfan saying Luke is a scrub who got KOd by a middle aged, talantless, pillow fisted gatekeeper who could never rack up enough wins for a real title shot, on 2 weeks notice? I thought he was the best MW in the world.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Did anyone else see that Hendo earned $800k for that fight?!, closest to him was Cruz with $360k, 

Not bad for an old man


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mcbryde mats said:


> Did anyone else see that Hendo earned $800k for that fight?!, closest to him was Cruz with $360k,
> 
> Not bad for an old man


Yeah, Hendo is making some SERIOUS bank... can't say he didn't deserve it with that KO though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hendo vs bisping 2, bisping vs jacare, bisping vs romero, bisping vs weidman. So many decent fights for him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping/Weidman at MSG would be pretty badass.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

mcbryde mats said:


> Did anyone else see that Hendo earned $800k for that fight?!, closest to him was Cruz with $360k,
> 
> Not bad for an old man


Being the stubborn mother****er he is....can't see him ever taking a paycut. I'm glad, after the career he has had, he deserves to be comfortable, to provide for the family, you cannot say that about all the old timers. He might even get some kind of PPV cut on top of that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He could have done the UFC a solid and not dropped the Fbomb at the presser though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh if any cares about that shite they can fuk right off. Ask the resident gay member if they mind at all.

@LizaG, can you tag DonRifle so he can tell us if he minds at all? Cheers.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> He could have done the UFC a solid and not dropped the Fbomb at the presser though.


The man is English. He basically called Rockhold a cigarette.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ahhh if any cares about that shite they can fuk right off. Ask the resident gay member if they mind at all.
> 
> @LizaG, can you tag DonRifle so he can tell us if he minds at all? Cheers.


I am aghast and abhorred by Quiffspings despicable slur. I will not rest until his belt is taken away. My existence is utterly bequeath of the ability to feel happiness until this figupious oaf has been forced to lick the floor with regret.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> The man is English. He basically called Rockhold a cigarette.


What's long and white and just got smoked? ......Rockhold



























Sorry.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> What's long and white and just got smoked? ......Rockhold
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.


And heres Rockhold smoking Bisping.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> What's long and white and just got smoked?


 @DonRifle I think your expertise is needed again.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @DonRifle I think your expertise is needed again.


Don specialises in things that are short and white and just got smoked.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Don specialises in things that are short and white and just got smoked.


I've heard the same about yer maw.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I've heard the same about yer maw.


Yeah well, don't believe a word that Conor Mcgregor says.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Yeah well, don't believe a word that Conor Mcgregor says.


I heard he went down on yer maw and about 4 seconds later he tapped out thinking she was slapping on a triangle or something.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never been a bisping fan and I never will... but I did not see that coming.

I barely watched the fight yesterday. I saw it was a short one, so I figured Rockhold demolished him. Man was I wrong. Props to Bisping. Probably a one fight title holder, but still. He's worked his ass of to get here and deserves it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, it´s pretty cool when the working man gets to the top.
Doesn't happen´s often, but with Leicester and now Bisping this year,
i´d say Bernie is gonna take that air force 1 for himself.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ask the resident gay member if they mind at all.


Oh I mind, a lot. I'm absolutely disgusted by it and Bisping has gone way down in my estimation.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've never been a bisping fan and I never will... but I did not see that coming.
> 
> I barely watched the fight yesterday. I saw it was a short one, so I figured Rockhold demolished him. Man was I wrong. Props to Bisping. Probably a one fight title holder, but still. He's worked his ass of to get here and deserves it.


Lies!

We all know how much you looooove Bisping. You even had a signature of him for a while if I remember rightly :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Oh I mind, a lot. I'm absolutely disgusted by it and Bisping has gone way down in my estimation.


Who's asking your opinion? I only wanted you to tag that hoofter Don


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Who's asking your opinion? I only wanted you to tag that hoofter Don


Ah so when you say:



> Ask the resident gay member if they mind at all.


...Don is the other gay? Have you been outed Don?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Oh I mind, a lot. I'm absolutely disgusted by it and Bisping has gone way down in my estimation.


May I ask why?

I appreciate it has negative connotations but I feel it is fairly clear that he didn't mean it as a negative slur towards gay people.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> May I ask why?
> 
> I appreciate it has negative connotations but I feel it is fairly clear that he didn't mean it as a negative slur towards gay people.


I just hate the word as it's been used against me so many times, accompanied with physical violence, I don't know any people that like that word nor tolerate it. Maybe it comes with the people I surround myself with.

But it's not the first time he's called someone a f-aggot, he's used it before, and it's not right that that's the first word that sprung to his mind to use...a homophobic slur...just sayin'

Not suggesting it makes Bisping homophobic...just not a fantastic word to use in a heated verbal exchange.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Ah so when you say:
> 
> ...Don is the other gay? Have you been outed Don?


...Yes...that was the joke. Thank you for explaining it for us. :thumb02:

I can't call a girl gay anyways. I've watched way too much porn for this. "African American gay woman" becomes "Ebony lesbian" for me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I totally thought i would be named as the other gay, kinda disappointed actually.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Thinking Claudia is the hottest girl around definitely raises some questions.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Thinking Claudia is the hottest girl around definitely raises some questions.


I told you before, it's because she looks like Renan Barao.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I told you before, it's because she looks like Renan Barao.


I don't see it. Renan Barao has that sexy 40% of his face is made up of his mouth thing going on. She's not in his league.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't see it. Renan Barao has that sexy 40% of his face is made up of his mouth thing going on. She's not in his league.


You're are gonna have to translate that comment for me Clyde.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

joabbuac said:


> you're are gonna have to translate that comment for me clyde.



我没有看到它。雷南巴朗有他的脸性感的40 ％是由他的嘴的事怎么回事。她不是在他的联赛。


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

clydebankblitz said:


> 我没有看到它。雷南巴朗有他的脸性感的40 ％是由他的嘴的事怎么回事。她不是在他的联赛。


你被禁止了


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> 你被禁止了


No I will not smell your penis. What a crude request.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

When quickly checking the most recent page just to see the latest goings on with regards to ufc 199's ME, page 17 really wasn't what i was expecting. . .


----------

